# RIP To the wonderful Whites tree frogs



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

RIP i only got you yesterday. you where ill when i got you i am devastated that i didnt have you for very long. but i loved every second that i did!!!


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

You seem to be having no luck at all at the moment m8 sorry to hear that!

N bought yday ???? Kempton ?


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> You seem to be having no luck at all at the moment m8 sorry to hear that!
> 
> N bought yday ???? Kempton ?


yep i got them at kempton!


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Thats sick m8 absolute sick 

Were the WCs? 

Mite of been the crazy weather yday with being so warm n them being moved around for few days prior yday!


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> Thats sick m8 absolute sick
> 
> Were the WCs?
> 
> Mite of been the crazy weather yday with being so warm n them being moved around for few days prior yday!


thats what i thought. i dont think there WC


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

hope you are okay. sorry to hear RIP little buddys


----------

